# Female Pokémon Assassin RP (NSFW)



## Boogers1108 (Dec 30, 2017)

The following post contains snuff. Letting you know. 

So, I have always been fascinated by the idea of a female Assassin conquering her male victim with her body. It could be facesitting, wrestling, anything. And since I also like Pokémon, I’ve taken to creating a few OC’s of my own. I’m willing to be dom, or sub. I’m open to most fetishes, so don’t be afraid to ask!


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 30, 2017)

Still looking?


----------



## Boogers1108 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jmuddee said:


> Still looking?


Yup!


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 30, 2017)

So what are you looking for in the process? MxM FxM? Because I can work with either


----------



## Boogers1108 (Dec 30, 2017)

MxF if that’s okay.


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 30, 2017)

Boogers1108 said:


> MxF if that’s okay.


I'm ok with that


----------



## Boogers1108 (Dec 30, 2017)

Cool. So, do you have a discord or anything?

If so, could we discuss it further there?


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 30, 2017)

I do it's muddee#3643


----------



## Boogers1108 (Dec 30, 2017)

I sent you a friend request! 
From friendly little mantis


----------

